# South Korea enlists girl bands for PSYOPS?



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2011)

> The Defense Ministry is apparently minded to use songs and music videos by manufactured girl bands such as Girls' Generation, Wonder Girls, After School, Kara and 4minute in so-called psychological warfare against North Korea.
> 
> An official in charge of psy ops at the Joint Chiefs of Staff said no decision has been made so far. "It will take months to set up the big screens to use in psychological warfare operations and a wide range of contents will be shown," the official said. "I don't know whether songs by girl groups will be included, but there is that chance since pop songs were used in the past." But he added the content of propaganda broadcasts will not be limited to girl bands.
> 
> The JCS official said he is unsure how effective the work of girl bands will be. But the revealing outfits worn by the performers and their provocative dances could have a considerable impact on North Korean soldiers.


_Chosun Ilbo_, 16 Sept 11

More from the Great Satan's Girlfriend and Wings Over Iraq blogs.


----------



## Scott (15 Sep 2011)

Well, that sort of manufactured 'music' has long made me want to punch myself in the face...so maybe South Korea is on to something. Drive 'em crazy or have them fall in lust.

I know of at least one sad, sad man person on this site who is impervious to this sort of crap music and actually enjoys it. So hopefully the North Koreans don't engage him for some sort of counter PSYOPS learning.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Sep 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> I know of at least one sad, sad man person on this site who is impervious to this sort of crap music and actually enjoys it. So hopefully the North Koreans don't engage him for some sort of counter PSYOPS learning.



 :-[

(You are the master of douche-ness!..........:rofl


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Oct 2011)

I am sure people will only be interested in them for their music.


----------

